# This weekend's trial



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like a great weekend to me....but I have to know, what did Colby do in the match??????????


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> It was my first trial since July (a super long "
> 
> I decided it is much more fun traveling to other people's shows than working and trialing in my own. I am exhausted!


I am sure all the exhibitors sure appreciated your efforts. Thank you for doing such a wonderful job on behalf of all of us that show..

Michelle:wavey:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like overall it was a good show. Nice to hear about a happy butt wiggling Conner! : So how did he tell the bar hello? When Barley decides to tell a bar hello (in agility) he walks over to it, stops then bops it with his nose so it falls off. As a novice dog it used to be his way of telling me he prefers not to repeat something he already did correctly, but he still pulls it out now and then! :doh:

Congrats on Colby's Grad Open title and Flip's nice performance on Sat!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah Jodie! Glad you had a good weekend.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Flip was a very good boy in his crate all weekend. So unlike him, LOL. Friday in the match he started out well, but then noticed that his bestest friend Vegas was in the ring right next to him and after that it was a lost cause trying to get total focus back on me (Vegas is a BC that belongs to my really good friend and they are only six weeks apart, so I made the mistake of letting them play together a few times when they were puppies). But Saturday he was totally awesome in the match. Quite a few people stopped to watch him, including all of the judges, who had just come back from going out to dinner.


LOL, you wouldn't happen to have a young, wild golden retriever, now would you?  Sounds slightly familiar, glad I am not alone!

Congrats on your trial!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> LOL, you wouldn't happen to have a young, wild golden retriever, now would you?  Sounds slightly familiar, glad I am not alone!
> 
> Congrats on your trial!


LOL, one of the judges said (obviously full of sarcasm) "it's too bad you can't get a little bit of enthusiasm out of him, isn't it?"


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> sounds like a great weekend to me....but I have to know, what did Colby do in the match??????????


Colby has always been a very flighty dog. He'll take off in the middle of working to go check out a speck on a mat. He gets the zoomies. He plays keep away with himself. I know these things about him, and despite working on it, he continues to pull that stuff.

So Saturday night at the match, he was tired of doing gloves and started running around the mats looking for anything interesting that might have been dropped on the floor. When I saw that calling him to me wasn't working, I gave him a drop command, which he complied to immediately, but still wouldn't come to me or let me get any closer. Then he saw the Papillion in the next ring playing with a toy and he decided that ring looked much more interesting, so he ducked under the ring gates to join in the fun. I'm doing everything I can to get him back, but I know the usual things that people rely on don't work with this dog. So I step over into the next ring to get closer, and he ducks back into our original ring. He goes back and forth between the two rings a few times, running crazy cirlces. Then he ducks out of the ring again and starts running up and down the aisle. Everyone at the match stopped what they were doing to try to catch the bad little dog. One of my friends was sitting on the floor and holding out a food treat for him, and he he finally went to investigate that. I knew he wouldn't actually let her get ahold of him, so I snuck up behind him while he was looking at the treat and grabbed him from behind.

Now the first problem (other than the obvious fact that my dog doesn't come when called if he doesn't want to) is if that had been a real trial, that would have been totally unfair to the dog in the other ring. And if it had been an aggressive dog in the other ring, my dog could have been eaten. So I am pulling him from next week's trial while I figure out what to do. I'm not sure what to do about the match that he's entered in, I might see about keeping him on a long line.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the title and the happy dogs...Flip must be something to watch already  

The zoomies, well, yup, they can be embarrassing and for a little dog, potentially dangerous. Casey is my zooming machine and I finally stopped showing him - he zoomed when excited, he zoomed when stressed, he zoomed when an agility course was just perfect for zooming .... well you get the idea. Crazy happy worker, but he has a low tipping point and the judges kind of frown on dogs that leave the ring or zoom. He never did it in obedience or rally though - not enough adrenalin going I guess.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok Jodie, I'm sorry I'm laughing....I can't help it.....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah, yeah...one day I'm going to get on here and post about something wonderful one of my dogs did instead of something naughty and you all are going to go into shock! :

I sure hope one of my guys can be good long enough one day for me to make that post :uhoh:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

BTW, between my 3 dogs, Colby's GO was our 19th title to earn, yet it was the very first time I ever got a new title ribbon!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Conner's low Open scores this weekend were a wake up call to me that I really do need to train him just a _little_ bit more than I was (which has been close to never lately). I was kind of expecting him to not have perfect fronts and finishes, but I was not prepared to lose 3 1/2 points for heeling. He has NEVER lost that much on heeling unless he had a no sit. 

I usually put a prong collar on him every month or two to keep his heeling really sharp, but I have gotten away from that recently. So I put a prong on him tonight and did some heeling and WOW I had not realized how much I had let his heeling slip until I felt how well he heeled tonight. That is what true teamwork heeling is supposed to feel like! 

Now if I can just get the energy to train him a little more often again...I hope I never make the mistake again of having three dogs to train!


----------

